# New here



## Goldenera (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi gang. I'm new here. A buddy pointed me here. I'm 31 years young. Started lifting when I was late teens early 20's. Got burnt out and took 8+ yrs off. I've been back at the iron almost 2 yrs again. I was 140 when I started again 2 yrs ago. I'm around 172-175 now. I'll prob shred up for summer shortly.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2012)

Goldenera, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## "TheFuture" (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to IM! Lots of great info around here.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard!  Surf and learn.


----------



## brazey (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board. 
Way to go on putting the mass back on


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

HI welcome!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome back to the game my man and welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------

